# "Support LACO" Chronograph - new model



## LACO - Pfeiffer

LACO will manufacture 44 limited pieces of LACO pilot chronograph with Valjoux 7750 movement. Dubble domed anti-reflective Sapphire crystal, luminous hands and markers. Please take a look at the two designs. We will only manufacture 44 pieces of one design. Which one do you like best? The price will be Euro 690.- (including German VAT), Euro 579,83 (without German VAT). The number of the watch is engraved to the rotor.
Looking forward to read your comments... Peter :thanks


----------



## Guest

The day date version with two subdials look to familiar to me. I am in for the uniqueness of "design one". Way to go.


----------



## fachiro1

VERSION ONE!!!!!!!!!! 

ANd a suggestion..............


Use a non-screw down, different crown, maybe the crown for the b dial LE or a larger, barrel like crown.


----------



## Janne

Version ONE.
To add to Faschiros idea: Any possibility to use the onion crown from the B LE ?
Gives it a more authentic flavour.
A query: In the first design, are the markings on the subdials in "Stealth Black (luminous black/grey)?


----------



## ikkoku

design 1!... option with black strap please.

any more info? size, release dates? how to buy :-!

just curious why 44? is that number significant in any way?


----------



## cavallino33

#1definitely. The day/date sort of ruins the look, the stealth chrono dials don't draw too much attention and keep the more classic aspects of the dial at the forefront while still having the features of a chronograph.


----------



## Tragic

Call me crazy but I'd prefer to actually be able to SEE the sub-dials so #2 for me.


----------



## Wolfjohn

If you make version one, I'm buying it. Though, I do second the idea to switch out the crown with an onion style. The one pictured just doesn't fit well. 

So how can I sign up and make a deposit? I'm ready to "support laco." |>

-wolfjohn


----------



## yenfoolun

design 1 definately....
hv your original dial design.... plus hidden chrono function....
maybe a grey day date as well... to make it a daily wear... but with historic look !

onion crown is a must!


----------



## TIMEangel

Design 1 pleaseeeee..............one order from me...............38/44 confirmed order


----------



## Cursor

I would consider buying version 1, but version 2 is 100% not for me. As others have stated, the crown as designed is not attractive. I'd also prefer an onion-style one.

Any chance of a choice of strap color (brown or black)?


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

Thank you all very much for your vote so far. Design one only shows grey colour print not luminous color. At night time you will only see Baumuster A dial. We will try to find a suitable onion crown. Black straps we have in stock. Limitation 44 stands for 1944 - the year most LACO pilot watches have been manufactured.
If someone really likes to reserve a watch, please send me a mail.
Thank's again, Peter


----------



## wellfever

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> Thank you all very much for your vote so far. Design one only shows grey colour print not luminous color. At night time you will only see Baumuster A dial. We will try to find a suitable onion crown. Black straps we have in stock. Limitation 44 stands for 1944 - the year most LACO pilot watches have been manufactured.
> If someone really likes to reserve a watch, please send me a mail.
> Thank's again, Peter


I like the first design~~~~  When will this watch be released ??

I would like to buy one to support LACO|>
Email alrady send to you Peter

:thanks


----------



## Guest

wellfever said:


> I like the first design~~~~  When will this watch be released ??
> 
> I would like to buy one to support LACO|>
> Email alrady send to you Peter
> 
> :thanks


I called Peter to get an idea of the schedule. He said that the watch should be ready within 8 weeks (well let us make it 10 ;-)) and most likely (!) it will be design no. 1 which becomes real + another crown (onion). The dials and hands aren`t ordered yet.

Any progress will be reported here on the Official Laco by Lacher Forum.:-!


----------



## Dado

Tragic said:


> Call me crazy but I'd prefer to actually be able to SEE the sub-dials so #2 for me.


I guess im crazy too.

Plus that little line in the hole of the '6' marker is a tad annoying. I know im being picky 

Great watch though!


----------



## Guest

No. 44/44 confirmed (provided that Design 1 will win the race).


----------



## Janne

And I would like No 1/44, if available. 
OK with grey print, no lume.
Will the hands be blued? An onion crown is a must.
So much, that I think Laco should fit it to ALL B-uhren they make.


----------



## tt1diver

FYI. Case size is 42 mm diameter and height 16 mm.


----------



## Janne

Nothing to do with this Project, just a Historical note/thought.
As LACO- Pfeiffer says, 1944 was the year of the largest Laco (B-uhr ?) production.
Considering the horrible losses the Luftwaffe suffered that year this can explain both the need for a large production, and the scarcity of these watches.
On the West front, the Allied air forces (UK, US, Poles and Czechs) did everything they could to destroy the Luftwaffe aircraft and airfields, in the first half of the year as a preparation for the D-day, and after D-day to secure the beach heads and invaded territory. Also, the daylight US bombings neccesitated close protection and support, to protect and lessen the losses of Bomber planes/crews.
The P-51 Mustang with the RR Merlin engine was the first allied aircraft that could follow the bombers all the way to the targets in Germany.
On the Eastern Front, The Soviets pulled out all stops to destroy the Luftwaffe Airfields and aircraft, to make the advance easier. They too used the P-51, also Spitfires and Hurricanes. Apparently the Soviet aircraft could not be produced in large enough numbers and were (maybe) substandard. The only Soviet Fighter planes worth mentioning are the Yakovlev 7 and 9.

I do not know so much about the Eastern Front, maybe somebody knows more in detail?


----------



## ikkoku

stuffler said:


> I called Peter to get an idea of the schedule. He said that the watch should be ready within 8 weeks (well let us make it 10 ;-)) and most likely (!) it will be design no. 1 which becomes real + another crown (onion). The dials and hands aren`t ordered yet.
> 
> Any progress will be reported here on the Official Laco by Lacher Forum.:-!


also sent email to Peter to reserve one (provided design 1 is the final design)


----------



## ikkoku

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> At night time you will only see Baumuster A dial.


That sounds great! Like having two watches in one :-!


----------



## Janne

Reservation: Ah yes, I forgot that detail.
Reservation sent to LACO-Pfeiffer!


----------



## scm64

Tragic said:


> Call me crazy but I'd prefer to actually be able to SEE the sub-dials so #2 for me.


+1...while the shadow sub dials look kinda cool, it really kills their actual usage.

Best wishes though on whatever the market wants, and hope you have a successful turnaround. :-!


----------



## TheHobbit

Design 1 is beautiful, but with a different crown.


----------



## nothenorm

Sorry that I will be make a pass this time, though I really loved to get another LACO Watch. (Overspent alittle already)

But my vote would be Design 2. :-! 

For the benefit of others.... Is the movement decorated or as it is in the pics? 

And the crown is a DEFINITE Must Change!!!

I think it would be better to list down the full specs of the watch.


----------



## Guest

It is the standard Valjoux 7750 execution which is mirrored by its price.


----------



## Lencoth

stuffler said:


> It is the standard Valjoux 7750 execution which is mirrored by its price.


Would that not be best hidden behind a solid case back rather than seen through a display back ;-) ?


----------



## Guest

Does not matter when on the wrist


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

stuffler said:


> Does not matter when on the wrist


...and the limitation number in engraved in the rotor. There has to be a display back...


----------



## Guest

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> ...and the limitation number in engraved in the rotor. There has to be a display back...


Yep ...almost forgotten.:-!


----------



## ikkoku

Number 18 reserved :-! 


Just wanted to summarize the specs (if it's design #1) in one place. Please let me know what needs to be corrected/added.

Limited edition - 44 pieces
Case Diameter - 42mm 
Case thickness - 16mm thick 
Case Finish - Satin bead blasted(?)
Case back – Display case back (sapphire?)
Lug width (strap size) – 20mm
Crystal - Double domed sapphire
Movement – ETA/Valjoux 7750 with limited edition number engraved on the rotor
Dial – Black with luminous markers, black subdials with grey numbers and hands, no seconds subdial
Hands – black/blue(?) with luminous color


----------



## Janne

(No.) Black subdials with Grey numbers.
A query: WUS LE A dial guys have done a lot of good work on the dial, I am thinking Font etc.
Will the result of that work be used in this watch?


----------



## Guest

I´d say yes given the draft.


----------



## Wolfjohn

Number 7 is reserved. Have been waiting to pull the trigger on a Laco for a long while. Now's the time.


----------



## Janne

Number 3/44 is reserved. 
And yes, Mike, that is the dial I/we should get!!


----------



## 2manywatchez

Not my cup'a. I like my chronos chronos and my fliegers fliegers. Can't get comfortable with the melange here. That said, this effort has got me thinking about the right Laco for me. I'll join the push via another of their offerings. Here's wishing you a fast Sell Out!


----------



## Guest

Melange ? Interesting wording, other manufacturers just say "Duograph".


----------



## 2manywatchez

stuffler said:


> Melange ? Interesting wording, other manufacturers just say "Duograph".


Perhaps that should be the name of this LE -- the Laco Melange Duograph!

As promised, I did jump on board, albeit not at the same price point. Wanted a traditional Pilot "B" and the only one without the Date dial was the Miyota. Hopefully my modest purchase helps a little bit.

One of these on the way to me:










Enjoy your melanges! ;-)


----------



## Ernie Romers

Design One all the way! Please check your e-mail for my reservation.


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard Ernie !


----------



## Ernie Romers

stuffler said:


> Welcome aboard Ernie !


Wasn't I already? ;-)


----------



## Guest

...was meant related to that special watch


----------



## Ernie Romers

I know, just kidding


----------



## yenfoolun

i think blued hour, minute and second hands look better on this


----------



## keeper

stuffler said:


> It is the standard Valjoux 7750 execution which is mirrored by its price.


As somewhat of a watch newbie, does the 7750 mean a lower price, or higher?

I will go out on a limb here and assume lower, as my humble Tudor uses one, and it was a mere $1,000 when bought new...


----------



## Guest

keeper said:


> As somewhat of a watch newbie, does the 7750 mean a lower price, or higher?


 Sorry I don't get you. Higher or lower price compared to what ?

As I stated: It is the *"standard" *Valjoux 7750 execution (elaboré) which is mirrowed by its price.
It is not the top grade and it is not the COSC certified 7750, it does not come in "soigné" finish, no "Geneva stripes". "standard" = "common".

If you want to know more about the various grades ETA offers: dive into the pdf provided by/on www.eta.ch.


----------



## Guest

yenfoolun said:


> i think blued hour, minute and second hands look better on this


Right you are, but considering the purpose, taken into consideration the availablity of blued hands (stock problem), looking at the price point of that chrono I am very happy with black hands.


----------



## ikkoku

stuffler said:


> Right you are, but consideringthe purpose, taken into consideration the availablity of blued hands (stock problem), looking at the price point of that chrono I am very happy with black hands.


Hi Mike, has it been confirmed that it'll be the black hands on this watch?


----------



## Janne

I believe the LE A-dial as being "designed" by the WUS crowd will have blued hands (?).
Must be quite easy for Laco to increase the number of ordered hands to cover these 44 units. And it will be more cost efficient!
I am meaning the Minute and Hour hands, not the Chrono ones. I think these will look good in dark grey.

The Seconds hand, it should be Black, as per the Original design


----------



## Guest

Look on the draft, they are black. Confirmation enough (at least for me).


----------



## Guest

We are not talking about the WUS limited edition A-dial watch. We are talking about a LE of 44 pieces of a chrono as shown in draft 1.
I want my watch asap and at the price announced here by Laco and as shown in the pic. If you want blued hands (blued by thermo treatment and not lacquered/painted) the watch will cost more and it doesn`t matter much if you combine it with another order. Furthermore I am not sure ETA 2824-2 hands will automatically fit a Valjoux 7750 ? Hour hole and minute hole sizes could be different. According to Ofrei it looks like they are different btw.

I am sure Peter will chime in regarding that issue. If not, I will call him tomorrow. I still think at a price point of Euro 579,83 (tax free) it is a "take it or leave it" offer.

And please let us not forget the purpose is/was "*Support Laco*". It is/was not "Let us create another WUS Limited Edition". Support - at least in my understanding - has to be immediate. Just my two cents.


----------



## CKH2359

Hi Keeper

This is quite an affordable Val-7750, very reasonably priced just for the watch itself.

Plus you get a display caseback to see the engraving of the xx/44 on the rotor. I can already imagine it is a very nice watch.

It would not be fair to compare a Tudor or Seagull or any other watch because you are not comparing apple to apple, exact specs to be specific.


----------



## ikkoku

regardless of hand color... I'm still in... now to count down the days :-!


----------



## keeper

stuffler said:


> Sorry I don't get you. Higher or lower price compared to what ?
> 
> As I stated: It is the *"standard" *Valjoux 7750 execution (elaboré) which is mirrowed by its price.
> It is not the top grade and it is not the COSC certified 7750, it does not come in "soigné" finish, no "Geneva stripes". "standard" = "common".


In the earlier post you said the price was "mirrored by the movement". I read that to imply the movement was not so great, perhaps I misread your intent.


----------



## Janne

Got you, Mike! Forgot it had a different movement. 
I wrote that without thinking, which is unusual for me ;-)!! 
I blame it on that I am stressed like hell, as I am flying to Leknes in the Lofoten Islands in Norway tomorrow. Several changes of airplanes, short time in between!

Keeper! It is a good, workhorse movemet! Used by many brands!
I recommend you check out the ETA website, www.eta.ch interesting!


----------



## Guest

Janne said:


> Got you, Mike! Forgot it had a different movement.
> I wrote that without thinking, which is unusual for me ;-)!!
> I blame it on that I am stressed like hell, as I am flying to Leknes in the Lofoten Islands in Norway tomorrow. Several changes of airplanes, short time in between!


Have a safe trip !


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

stuffler said:


> We are not talking about the WUS limited edition A-dial watch. We are talking about a LE of 44 pieces of a chrono as shown in draft 1.
> I want my watch asap and at the price announced here by Laco and as shown in the pic. If you want blued hands (blued by thermo treatment and not lacquered/painted) the watch will cost more and it doesn`t matter much if you combine it with another order. Furthermore I am not sure ETA 2824-2 hands will automatically fit a Valjoux 7750 ? Hour hole and minute hole sizes could be different. According to Ofrei it looks like they are different btw.
> 
> I am sure Peter will chime in regarding that issue. If not, I will call him tomorrow. I still think at a price point of Euro 579,83 (tax free) it is a "take it or leave it" offer.
> 
> And please let us not forget the purpose is/was "*Support Laco*". It is/was not "Let us create another WUS Limited Edition". Support - at least in my understanding - has to be immediate. Just my two cents.


Hands on LACO "Support Chrono" are black (hour and minute). ETA 2824 hands don't fit to Valjoux movements.


----------



## bosco

I just got Peter's confirmation of my order for the #19 of 44. I would imagine the number would look somewhat like "19/44" which is kind of like "1944", the year of the largest production of the company.


----------



## 2manywatchez

bosco said:


> I just got Peter's confirmation of my order for the #19 of 44. I would imagine the number would look somewhat like "19/44" which is kind of like "1944", the year of the largest production of the company.


Clever! :-!


----------



## narwhal

stuffler said:


> I´d say yes given the draft.


Will the distance of the 8 from the marker be corrected to match the distance from the other numbers and markers?


----------



## Guest

I only answered to the query:


> WUS LE A dial guys have done a lot of good work on the dial, I am thinking Font etc. Will the result of that work be used in this watch?


The draft I posted should underline my "yes" regarding font and the good work which has been done on the Baumuster A. It is still a draft of the Baumuster A.

For those interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=288


----------



## ioann12

The thing that i laways didnt like about laco was the yellowish lumina on teh numbers 
Could the numbers be white like the rest of the flieger style watches


----------



## Mikeman

Design one for sure. very nice indeed


----------



## yenfoolun

ioann12 said:


> The thing that i laways didnt like about laco was the yellowish lumina on teh numbers
> Could the numbers be white like the rest of the flieger style watches


because laco used RC tritec C3 instead of C1
stowa also using C3... which is bit yellowish... but better lume !

and some like it because it has a vintage look...


----------



## louis

Janne said:


> Nothing to do with this Project, just a Historical note/thought.
> As LACO- Pfeiffer says, 1944 was the year of the largest Laco (B-uhr ?) production.
> Considering the horrible losses the Luftwaffe suffered that year this can explain both the need for a large production, and the scarcity of these watches.
> On the West front, the Allied air forces (UK, US, Poles and Czechs) did everything they could to destroy the Luftwaffe aircraft and airfields, in the first half of the year as a preparation for the D-day, and after D-day to secure the beach heads and invaded territory. Also, the daylight US bombings neccesitated close protection and support, to protect and lessen the losses of Bomber planes/crews.
> The P-51 Mustang with the RR Merlin engine was the first allied aircraft that could follow the bombers all the way to the targets in Germany.
> On the Eastern Front, The Soviets pulled out all stops to destroy the Luftwaffe Airfields and aircraft, to make the advance easier. They too used the P-51, also Spitfires and Hurricanes. Apparently the Soviet aircraft could not be produced in large enough numbers and were (maybe) substandard. The only Soviet Fighter planes worth mentioning are the Yakovlev 7 and 9.
> 
> I do not know so much about the Eastern Front, maybe somebody knows more in detail?


At the Eastern Front the Germans threw LACOs after the Russians ! Hope that helps you.


----------



## raisedbyrats

Tragic said:


> Call me crazy but I'd prefer to actually be able to SEE the sub-dials so #2 for me.


I thought pic #1 was a joke, until I saw the poster was a mod.


----------



## ikkoku

any update on status? Will it be design #1? pics of the new crown? is it a screwdown crown?


----------



## JohnF

Hi -
The only real difference between the levels of quality is the use of a different material for the hairspring and nicer finishing. In terms of actual performance, there isn't much of one. The difference in price is not insignificant, and it's a good way of getting a great watch at a decent price. 

JohnF


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

ikkoku said:


> any update on status? Will it be design #1? pics of the new crown? is it a screwdown crown?


Nearly 99 % have voted for design one - we will manufacture design one...:-!


----------



## Janne

Just a query: Will the grey print be a Gloss Grey or Matt?
I hope Laco Financial Departement can issue an invoice for the whole sum, as it is easier, (no Deposit, 100% payment straight away) and that we can pay with Mastercard!

IKKOKU! 
It does not matter if the Crown is screw-down or not. The pushers are not, so the WR is limited by these.
And I hope Laco can provide an Onion crown!


----------



## ikkoku

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> Nearly 99 % have voted for design one - we will manufacture design one...:-!


Great news... thanks


----------



## HazChrono

I have to agree with tragic about the readability of the sub dials - if a chronograph is what the watch is intended to be, why try to conceal this and also compromise a bit of functionality. Although i would prefer the watch not having a day date as in design 1.


----------



## Janne

You mean Design 2, HazChrono?
I think the legibility will be better than on the pic.
Of my chronos, I can frankly not say any has a great legibility/functionality. The subdials and numbers are way to small (at least for my aging eyes!)to be quickly readable.
I see a chrono more like an ornament/nice complication.


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

Janne said:


> Just a query: Will the grey print be a Gloss Grey or Matt?
> I hope Laco Financial Departement can issue an invoice for the whole sum, as it is easier, (no Deposit, 100% payment straight away) and that we can pay with Mastercard!
> 
> IKKOKU!
> It does not matter if the Crown is screw-down or not. The pushers are not, so the WR is limited by these.
> And I hope Laco can provide an Onion crown!


We are planning to have the gray print glossy.
There will be no deposit. LACO "Support Chrono" will be shown at our onlineshop when the model will be available. Our shop supports payment by master, visa and PayPal. 
The crown will be a screw crown.


----------



## Janne

Gloss Grey - perfect!

Will you notify us with pre-orders through WUS or by e-mail, or do we need to check the new improved Laco site?

Do you plan to use the crown as on the picture, or an onion shaped crown?
I guess screwdown crown will work well, as the movement is automatic.


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

Janne said:


> Gloss Grey - perfect!
> 
> Will you notify us with pre-orders through WUS or by e-mail, or do we need to check the new improved Laco site?
> 
> Do you plan to use the crown as on the picture, or an onion shaped crown?
> I guess screwdown crown will work well, as the movement is automatic.


Case and crown will be our standard for Valjoux 7750. Screw crown like is shown on the picture...

We will first inform everyone who reserved a watch by mail directly. As a second step we will inform about availability of LACO "Support Chrono" in this thread (in case there are some numbers not reserved).;-)


----------



## ikkoku

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> Case and crown will be our standard for Valjoux 7750. Screw crown like is shown on the picture...
> 
> We will first inform everyone who reserved a watch by mail directly. As a second step we will inform about availability of LACO "Support Chrono" in this thread (in case there are some numbers not reserved).;-)


oh... no onion crown?


----------



## Janne

I guess we should accept that, as we get a really nice watch for a really good price!

Query to LacoPfeiffer: 
The Onion shaped crown as used on the WUS LE, will it fit the stem of this movement?


----------



## narwhal

Janne said:


> IKKOKU!
> It does not matter if the Crown is screw-down or not. The pushers are not, so the WR is limited by these.
> And I hope Laco can provide an Onion crown!


Sinn lists a few chronos without screw-down chrono buttons at 200m WR.


----------



## Janne

Yes, that is the famous Sinn technology!
But the modern Laco's WR of 5 Atm is better than the WW2 originals. 
0 (zero) WR.


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

Janne said:


> I guess we should accept that, as we get a really nice watch for a really good price!
> 
> Query to LacoPfeiffer:
> The Onion shaped crown as used on the WUS LE, will it fit the stem of this movement?


Unfortunately not, Valjoux 1,2 mm and ETA 2824 0,9 mm. We thought about using the WUS crown, but it is not possible without changing too many parts...


----------



## Janne

It will look good anyway!


----------



## HazChrono

yes, sorry for the grammar error. I agree with you to an extent - especially nowadays with digital chronographs. I just wish the subdials were white, or at least the same 'cream' colour as the indices/numerals


----------



## Emperor759

Hi Peter,

I PM'd you early today to reserve the 44 Laco Chrono with my stated number I preferred. I see by all the posts that someone has already reserved #7, so unless that becomes available, my next three choices of the 44 produced would be in order of preference: #33, #37, or #9

Thank You,
Kent Webster
Gilbert, Arizona
USA


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

Emperor759 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I PM'd you early today to reserve the 44 Laco Chrono with my stated number I preferred. I see by all the posts that someone has already reserved #7, so unless that becomes available, my next three choices of the 44 produced would be in order of preference: #33, #37, or #9
> 
> Thank You,
> Kent Webster
> Gilbert, Arizona
> USA


LACO has reserved #33/44 for you...


----------



## mndart

Hello. eMail sent with a couple of questions. But, in general, if one remains available please count me in. I don't care about the number.

#06/44


----------



## ikkoku

If the design hasn't been finalized yet, parts ordered, etc... could you PLEASE reconsider the crown that will be used?


----------



## Janne

I belive that we would not mind a price increase if the crown is changed.
I would not!!
This will be a fabulous Laco.


----------



## Janne

I am not sure if I mentioned this, but be careful when you order the Pilots strap!
Xl for skinny-medium wrists, XXL for us more muscular guys!


----------



## Beau8

Design # 1~cheers! ;-)


----------



## ikkoku

bump as we reach week #8 for an update on crown change and release date


----------



## Guest

Will call Mr. Pfeiffer on Monday.


----------



## Guest

Talked to Mr. Pfeiffer:

Most of the parts are in, LACO is waiting for the dials and hands (which are already ordered btw  ).
No crown change. The watch comes as shown in the first pics.


----------



## ikkoku

stuffler said:


> Talked to Mr. Pfeiffer:
> 
> Most of the parts are in, LACO is waiting for the dials and hands (which are already ordered btw  ).
> No crown change. The watch comes as shown in the first pics.


thanks for getting us the info


----------



## fachiro1

I know the crown thing may be a disappointment for some, but I think the crown on this watch, as long as it is not screw down, will work nicely. I've never seen it on any other watch and the way design allows for easy grip and winding.


----------



## ikkoku

fachiro1 said:


> I know the crown thing may be a disappointment for some, but I think the crown on this watch, as long as it is not screw down, will work nicely. I've never seen it on any other watch and the way design allows for easy grip and winding.


I believe the crown is a screw down. 
I think this case (crowns. buttons, strap) is the same as the chrono offered on the laco site.


----------



## fachiro1

ikkoku said:


> I believe the crown is a screw down.
> I think this case (crowns. buttons, strap) is the same as the chrono offered on the laco site.


I'm hoping that they can make it non screwdown because it winds nicely


----------



## Guest

fachiro1 said:


> I'm hoping that they can make it non screwdown because it winds nicely


Mr Pfeiffer never mentioned it is a screw down crown :think:


----------



## Janne

Nor does the Laco site mention a screw down crown! (?)

I am thinking the normal Laco Chrono, model 861462
As the WR is 5 Atm, it is unlikely screw down crown.


----------



## oca_9i

hi all,

i am a newbie to this forum.
The design N° 1 is perfect except the crown...Anyway i'll be happy with it if i can reserve 2/44 from Hr.Pfeiffer. :-!


----------



## Guest

An e-mail will tell ya.... Good luck.


----------



## Janne

1/44, 2/44 and 3/44 are already taken.
I hope you are successful in getting an example of this exciting watch!


----------



## oca_9i

Tks for the info. I did send an e-mail to Hr.Pfeiffer.
Awaiting his poisitive reply.

 29/44 will be mine...Tks Hr.Pfeiffer :=)


----------



## ikkoku

stuffler said:


> Mr Pfeiffer never mentioned it is a screw down crown :think:


Doesn't this quote below mean it's a screw down crown? or is the crown a screw? :think:



LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> We are planning to have the gray print glossy.
> There will be no deposit. LACO "Support Chrono" will be shown at our onlineshop when the model will be available. Our shop supports payment by master, visa and PayPal.
> *The crown will be a screw crown.*


----------



## Guest

, My fault.


----------



## Janne

Oh, I missed that one too. Wonder if Laco use Screw down crowns on the normal prduction chrono?


----------



## oca_9i

I just would like to know if H. Pfeiffer can update us the evolution of our "Support LACO Chronograph" watches production...

:thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

Still waiting for the parts (see my previous post).


----------



## Kalle

Email sent to Mr. Pfeiffer... I want one... Hopefully it's not too late. :think:

E: 40/44 confirmed!


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

stuffler said:


> Still waiting for the parts (see my previous post).


We are only waiting for the dials to come back from Swizerland. They are getting printed with Superluminova C3 luminous colour... We are estimating to start delivery end of October...

Peter


----------



## Kalle

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> Superluminova C3 luminous colour...


Great to hear some news, thanks. Is this Superluminova colour the same that you have use in previous Laco-models?


----------



## Guest

Kalle said:


> Great to hear some news, thanks. Is this Superluminova colour the same that you have use in previous Laco-models?


Yes, see the LACO - WUS LE for example:

+ sand blasted 42mm stainless steel case, height 13mm
+ solid caseback engraved "limited edition" with Laco logo and Nr.
+ Hand wound modified ETA 2824 (hacking)
+ free-of-inscription-no-date-dial, type: Baumuster B
+ lume dots on hour circle and lowered arrow below 12
+ an onion crown
+ a domed sapphire crystal
+ Superluminova C3 lume

(excerpt taken from Bhanu, thanks Bhanu ;-) )


----------



## ah_long

Just discovered this watch, Email sent.. hopefully I can get on :-!


----------



## Guest

Good luck and welcome to Watchuseek.


----------



## ah_long

thanks..

I originally wanted to go with the Stowa Ikarus.. but I love the chronograph design, it's just unique.. 

It would be amazing if the hands are blue though.. none the less, I hope I could join in

Long


----------



## ah_long

stuffler said:


> Yes, see the LACO - WUS LE for example:
> 
> + sand blasted 42mm stainless steel case, height 13mm
> + solid caseback engraved "limited edition" with Laco logo and Nr.
> + Hand wound modified ETA 2824 (hacking)
> + free-of-inscription-no-date-dial, type: Baumuster B
> + lume dots on hour circle and lowered arrow below 12
> + an onion crown
> + a domed sapphire crystal
> + Superluminova C3 lume
> 
> (excerpt taken from Bhanu, thanks Bhanu ;-) )


I read in the original post that the crystal would be anti-reflective, is this double sided anti-reflective or just the inside?

Long


----------



## Janne

Outside only, I believe!
So Long!! ;-):-d


----------



## ah_long

Janne said:


> Outside only, I believe!
> So Long!! ;-):-d


I would assume inside only? .... I'll ask.. and I'll see if i could get mine ordered with blue hands.. b-)


----------



## Janne

I asked about blued hands and got a negative reply.


----------



## tomee

i just sent a PM.

Edit: just got reserved #16


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

ah_long said:


> I would assume inside only? .... I'll ask.. and I'll see if i could get mine ordered with blue hands.. b-)


Sapphire crystal dubble domed anti reflective inside...
Peter


----------



## ikkoku

I hope the US/Euro exchange rate will get better soon


----------



## ghost73

Just wondering if this might be too big for my wrist...can someone post a wrist shot of the normal Chrono? I did a search earlier but couldn't find any good shots. The watch seems a bit tall (16mm). Oh ya I have a 6.5 inch wrist. What do you guys think?:think:


----------



## Janne

ghost73 said:


> Just wondering if this might be too big for my wrist...can someone post a wrist shot of the normal Chrono? I did a search earlier but couldn't find any good shots. The watch seems a bit tall (16mm). Oh ya I have a 6.5 inch wrist. What do you guys think?:think:


My wife wears a Laco 42mm watch from time to time. If she can, you can!
The watches wear small, due to the lug shape.


----------



## oca_9i

hello,

anyone have news from Laco/Mr.Pfeiffer of the watch production...is it going to be delivered as scheduled this month? :think:


----------



## tomee

all i got was an email from Peter saying it was scheduled for end of this month. no payment or mention of it yet


----------



## Guest

Yep, that´s the schedule.


----------



## tomee

if anyone misses out and is interested in one, PM me as it will look like i will have to let mine go


----------



## Janne

Yes, Design 1 is the one Laco are working on!
Now the pleasant wait is on.....


----------



## oca_9i

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> LACO will manufacture 44 limited pieces of LACO pilot chronograph with Valjoux 7750 movement. Dubble domed anti-reflective Sapphire crystal, luminous hands and markers. Please take a look at the two designs. We will only manufacture 44 pieces of one design. Which one do you like best? The price will be Euro 690.- (including German VAT), Euro 579,83 (without German VAT). The number of the watch is engraved to the rotor.
> Looking forward to read your comments... Peter :thanks


Hi Mr Pfeiffer,

could you pls give us some news about the watches production? will we get delivered in this month ? or later in ovember ? ;-):thanks


----------



## Janne

I am happy if they arrive before X-mas!


----------



## Guest

It is all written here in this thread.


----------



## Janne

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## ikkoku

wow that was a buzzkill.

garnering excitement with working prototype, pre-production pics or _something_, anything would be nice.


----------



## Guest

Honestly: I understand that Laco is short in sharing any information on the production process. They have huge economical problems to fight with. What would you do above all: Looking for a new investor and negotiating in order to rescue the factory a save workplaces or posting pics to please some happy customers.

Will ring Peter up to check what can be done. He's currently out of his office.


----------



## wtrenkle

Clearly the 1st alternative, of course (negotiate and keep calm). 
[My sincere hope is that the appointed administrator of Laco's insolvency case does a *good job* to continue their business an find the optimum solution.]

All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## antt

Another new guy here. Signed up to email Peter about this great looking watch. I've since reserved one so I'll be a happy man if it's here by Christmas. There are only a handful left, so if anyone is undecided, you better get in quick.

I was considering this and the Archimede Pilot with the 'Top' movement, but the limited release of this watch has swung me toward the Laco.


----------



## Guest

*Update 26.10.2009*

Hi guys,

For those patiently waiting for their "Support Laco" Chrono I got some good, very good, news today when talking to Peter Pfeiffer.

(1) The watches are ready. Some aditional work has to be carried out (billing, e-mailing etc.). Delivery will start soon.

(2) Peter e-mailed me a pic of the watch, it looks very similar to the pic we published when the project started but anyway - I will upload it when I am home today (app 6 pm London time).

Stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

*As promised>>>>*

Pic of the Support Laco chrono.


----------



## Janne

*Re: As promised>>>>*

Looks good!
Boys & girls, do not forget to order the correct strap size!


----------



## antt

that looks great, just like the prototype picture. Can't wait to get my hands on one :-!


----------



## Janne

Happy news!
I have just received the Proforma Invoice from Laco (Mr Peter Pfeiffer, aha LacoPfeiffer)
So today I pay and it wil soon bee on the wrist!!


----------



## oca_9i

Great news...Laco pro forma invoice just arrived in my email box 
I just wonder how the warranty will work if Laco is actually filed bankruptcy...


----------



## TIMEangel

Great, received the proforma invoice.

TA


----------



## Janne

oca_9i said:


> Great news...Laco pro forma invoice just arrived in my email box
> I just wonder how the warranty will work if Laco is actually filed bankruptcy...


Check the thread "Laco-bankrupcy". ;-)

Or check out on the email you received, see the company name under Mr Pfeiffers name.

No worries. All sorted!


----------



## mndart

mndart said:


> Hello. eMail sent with a couple of questions. But, in general, if one remains available please count me in. I don't care about the number.
> 
> #06/44


Not sure how this should work, but I could not place my order via the Laco on-line store, so a paypal is sent to Peter for #06/44


----------



## Janne

They also accept Mastercard.


----------



## tomee

damn ill have to delay my payment as im short of funds atm.
unless someone wants my no.16/44?

so are these ready to be shipped?


----------



## sulak

I paid mine. Waiting :-!


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

sulak said:


> I paid mine. Waiting :-!


We will send the first watches this week. :-!
Peter


----------



## Ernie Romers

Thanks Peter, looking forward to receive mine.


----------



## Janne

Paid, payment confirmed.
Job well done, Peter!


----------



## antt

I got shipping info in my email inbox tonight, so they should be arriving soonish b-)


----------



## Janne

My watch is now in Memphis, Tennesee!


----------



## oca_9i

Janne said:


> My watch is now in Memphis, Tennesee!


 Wow...hope u will post us some pics of it :-!;-)


----------



## Janne

"Georgetown - in vehicle for Delivery"

Will take a bad pic and post tonight. If it arrives today. This is afterall the Caribbean!


----------



## Janne

Even the Caribbean can surprise. Just arrived!


----------



## oca_9i

Great news ! Wear it in good health


----------



## antt

Have you got any pics Janne? 

Mine is scheduled to arrive sometime today (next 10 hours) here in Brisbane, Australia


----------



## shoveldoc

Mine was delivered this morning... to my billing address and unfortunately i am on the road for business all week so i will have to wait until Saturday to actually pick it up. Oh the the pain ... it will be a long week :-d


----------



## Janne

Some pics. No 3/44

























The strap need some work to be nice and soft.
I will post an update what I think later!


----------



## mndart

Nice shots Janne.

Mine came today. I will change the strap. The pilot's strap is too big for my liking. 
If it were not for the flash, or the light being just right, the chrono is nearly invisible.

I guess in the complaint department, that would be one complaint. This is the anti-chrono 
NOW for the guilty pleasures department... I like the fact that the chrono dials are nearly invisible.


----------



## Janne

That is my only "complaint" too. (Well, not really a complaint)
I can see the subdials if I wear reading glasses and catch the reflection in the Gloss Black paint.
I think it is cool to have a Semi Stealth watch!
I think it is nice of Laco to only have 2 subdials, no day or date.
The 3:rd subdial, Seconds, is not missed.
I thought that the crown would irritate me, as it is totally so not a B-uhr.
Well, after wearing it one hour, I do not think about it.


----------



## mndart

Janne said:


> I think it is cool to have a Semi Stealth watch!
> I think it is nice of Laco to only have 2 subdials, no day or date.
> The 3:rd subdial, Seconds, is not missed.
> Well, after wearing it one hour, I do not think about it.


Ditto - I like chronos, but there are times when multiple dials bug me; like glancing down to sneak a look and find that the hands are "lost" in a world of dials. I do not miss the date AT ALL. Between cell phones, the car and computers, I am rarely lacking for day and date.

I have a dozen chronos. The chrono sans chrono look is definitely OK. |>


----------



## antt

Looking good, any pictures of the rear engraving?


----------



## Janne

Laco-Pfeiffer! is it possible to get the designers name?

antt: Not easy to take those pics, but as I have to remove the Pilots strap for "aging" I tried to take some pics. Sorry for the quality!
Here it is: Number 3/44. Not 4/44 as prevously stated!









Another try:


----------



## mndart

antt said:


> Looking good, any pictures of the rear engraving?


Here you go antt. Not the best shots, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## sulak

I got mine today!

I change the strap to Hirsch Rubber.
Snugly fit on my wrist.









Another shot with her cousins


----------



## Melou

Is the watch fully reserved? I couldn't find a post from Mr Pfeiffer stating otherwise.

Thanks!


----------



## antt

Melou said:


> Is the watch fully reserved? I couldn't find a post from Mr Pfeiffer stating otherwise.
> 
> Thanks!


When I ordered mine last week there were a couple still available.

I got mine just now and it looks and feels great. Thanks Peter :-!


----------



## pilotsnoopy

anyone has a lume shot?


----------



## tomee

looks great guys!


----------



## ht8306

Just received my 28/44. It looks even better than I expected. Really like the thicker and heavy case. Laco definitely scored a good one here :-!

A-Plus...Mr Pfeiffer, and Thank You!


----------



## mndart

pilotsnoopy said:


> anyone has a lume shot?


Here you go. Too lazy to set up the tripod, so these are hand steadied exposures. No color or contrast boosting or adjusting. The only work done is to crop and reduce to show you the watch in lume at near actual size.


----------



## weiwei

Nice!:-!



Janne said:


> Some pics. No 3/44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap need some work to be nice and soft.
> I will post an update what I think later!


----------



## zenny

How thick is the watch?


----------



## Janne

About 16mm?


----------



## pilotsnoopy

mndart said:


> Here you go. Too lazy to set up the tripod, so these are hand steadied exposures. No color or contrast boosting or adjusting. The only work done is to crop and reduce to show you the watch in lume at near actual size.


beautiful, much appreciated  thank once again.


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

Janne said:


> Laco-Pfeiffer! is it possible to get the designers name?
> 
> antt: Not easy to take those pics, but as I have to remove the Pilots strap for "aging" I tried to take some pics. Sorry for the quality!
> Here it is: Number 3/44. Not 4/44 as prevously stated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another try:


The designers name is Peter Pfeiffer. I'm really happy you like this understatement dial. There are some Chronos not reserved.
We will make them available through our onlineshop. Thank you all for taking these nice pictures. This Chrono is really something special - for people who know well about Pilot watches...
Thank you all for your support :-! Peter


----------



## Janne

So YOU are the brain behind this piece!!
Well done! As far as I am aware, this is the first time with this idea of "normal watch, but hidden chrono" look.
Again, well done!


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer

Janne said:


> So YOU are the brain behind this piece!!
> Well done! As far as I am aware, this is the first time with this idea of "normal watch, but hidden chrono" look.
> Again, well done!


Thank you very much. I can not remember a watch with hidden chrono too...


----------



## Guest

Mine is in transit now (Frankfurt),delivery expected Monday, 09.11.2009, 12:00.


----------



## dterribili

Design number one, absolutely a great one!!!


----------



## Guest

dterribili said:


> Design number one, absolutely a great one!!!


Right you are


----------



## wtrenkle

In the Laco Shop I found the following ultimate Support Chrono: 
_LACO Support Chrono # 861655, limitiert auf 44 Exemplare weltweit; der letzte trägt die Nummer 29/44; [...] ETA-Valjoux 7750 Chronograph [...], *29 Steine*, 28 800 Halbschwingungen in der Stunde._
Is this true that this Valjoux 7750 provides 29 jewels - normally 25 jewels, or is this just a typo?
Thanks
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe W.

wtrenkle said:


> In the Laco Shop I found the following ultimate Support Chrono:


Hmmm. I can't seem to find the watch any longer in the English version of the site. Perhaps it's sold out? :think:


----------



## wtrenkle

On the German site (www.laco.de -> German shop) it seems to be the absolute ulitmate Support Laco watch ... ad on the 1st page ...
Might be absolutely irrelevant, but the 7750 with "only" 25 jewels and one plastic bearing has been the main reason, why I don't like the Support Chrono with this OLD 7750, but recently ordered another watch with a 7753 movement. So I am wondering, ...
Wolfgang


----------



## StufflerMike

Typo.


----------



## Uwe W.

wtrenkle said:


> On the German site (www.laco.de -> German shop) it seems to be the absolute ulitmate Support Laco watch ... ad on the 1st page ...


I haven't visited the German side in a while so it was interesting to note the differences from the English version. The ad you're referring to also states that it's a "letztes Exemplar" or last sample. So only #29 of the 44 made is still on the chopping block, which answers my question about that particular model being sold out.

So what are the differences between the 7750 and 7753? And why is it that you don't like the 7750? Is it the use of a plastic bearing that you mentioned or have there been other service issues with the movement?

Despite owning close to 50 watches, I have yet to buy one with a chronograph complication. Obviously most that I do look at featue the 7750, and since I want to make sure the first I do buy is a stonker, I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## wtrenkle

Uwe W. said:


> So what are the differences between the 7750 and 7753? And why is it that you don't like the 7750? Is it the use of a plastic bearing that you mentioned or have there been other service issues with the movement?


The plastic bearing or anything else with the 7750 is not a service issue per my knowledge. It is just not expected in that price range of a Swiss mechanical movement, I think.
The Glucydur balance wheel of the 7753 should (hopefully) provide more precision at a wide temperature range.
Another point for me is the better positioning of the sub-dials, the 7750 has one at 12 o'clock, the 7753 has them at 3, 6, and 9 o'clock (ETA: "Tricompax"), the date is in most cases positioned between 4 and 5 o'clock - very subjective perception, I know, but other manufacturers seem to think this way, too (latest Schauer Kulisse, e.g., but not the Sinn watches, either) ;-)
Just my thoughts, but they were finally the driver of my decision.
All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## Lencoth

Wolfgang,

What exactly is the plastic bearing that you are referring to? There were plastic part(s) in the first 7750's, but not anymore since somewhere in the '90's. The 7750 also comes with a Glucydur balance wheels depending on the grade of movement you obtain. 

I aprreciate that you like a different layout, but I don't believe there are quality differences involved.


----------



## wtrenkle

Lencoth said:


> Wolfgang,
> 
> What exactly is the plastic bearing that you are referring to? There were plastic part(s) in the first 7750's, but not anymore since somewhere in the '90's.


The pinion of the chronograph *center wheel* is apparently not based on a jewel bearing, but in plastic. Might be this has changed, and you have newer information on this. However, when offered with a 25 jewels count, this particular pinion apparently doesn't sit in a jewel bearing (the 7753 has 27 jewels), or simply I don't understand it.



Lencoth said:


> The 7750 also comes with a Glucydur balance wheels depending on the grade of movement you obtain.
> 
> I aprreciate that you like a different layout, but I don't believe there are quality differences involved.


This is true, there are offers for a 7750 (quality grade: "TOP"/"Chronometre") driven watches with the Glucydur balance wheel, not that many (often "Elaboré" is used - for cost reasons?), though. Might be that many manufacturers don't use this feature as an argument (I would do so). The 7753 has it as a standard feature for all quality grades, as far as I know.
All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## Lencoth

wtrenkle said:


> The pinion of the chronograph *center wheel* is apparently not based on a jewel bearing, but in plastic. Might be this has changed, and you have newer information on this. However, when offered with a 25 jewels count, this particular pinion apparently doesn't sit in a jewel bearing (the 7753 has 27 jewels), or simply I don't understand it.
> 
> This is true, there are offers for a 7750 (quality grade: "TOP"/"Chronometre") driven watches with the Glucydur balance wheel, not that many (often "Elaboré" is used - for cost reasons?), though. Might be that many manufacturers don't use this feature as an argument (I would do so). The 7753 has it as a standard feature for all quality grades, as far as I know.
> All the best
> Wolfgang


Hi Wolfgang,

I googled and found this information (as well):

The pinion of the 7750 chronograph center wheel (*right*, *1*) rides in a "plastic" bearing (*2*), reducing cost by saving a jewel. Lubrication issues with this delicate part are thus eliminated.

I did not know that. I was referring to an old Chronos article where they talked about a "Blockierhebel" that was initially part plastic, but now metal.

Apparently it's cost saving, but what would the price of a jewel be, when you buy them in in the quantity that ETA does ;-).

Kind Regards.


----------

